# ديكورات 2010...



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2010)

*
**ديكورات 2010

:download:
*​* 
الأصفر سيعود الى االواجهة في عام 2010. سواء استخدم لزخرفة الجدار او في ديكورات مثل مصابيح ، والوسائد أو غيرها ويمكن أيضا أن تستخدم بكميات أكبر على الجدران أو قليلا من خلال تغطية الجدار مع خلفية بيضاء أو رمادية ، وسيكون بالتأكيد مثيرا








​ 




​ 





 

​ 




​ 




​ 


:
:
بالنسبة للاخضر موجود من عدة سنوات و بدرجات عدةوسيستمر في 2010 ​ 


و نظرة اليه تساعدنا على رفع مستوى الوعي لاهمية الحياة على الارض وهو رمز للطبيعة ​ 









 

​ 




​ 




​ 




 

​ ​تابعي..*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2010)

*اللون الارجواني سيتواصل هذا العام وهو من الالوان الفاخرة و اكثر شيوعا في الديكورات
































دمتم بوووووووود...




طبعآآآآآآآآ منقووووووووووووول
​*


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

هو في شي صالح للاستعمال و في شي مش صالح بس ملك اللوان هو الانسب لكل السنوات 

شكرا لك رووووووووعة و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2010)

*رائعه جدا

وشيك وكلها ذوووووق

شكرا جدا ليكم​​*


----------



## candy shop (6 فبراير 2010)

حلووووووووووووووين جداااااااااا

بس انا عجبنى الموف اكتر 

شكرااااااااااااااااا على الزوق الرفيع 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هو في شي صالح للاستعمال و في شي مش صالح بس ملك اللوان هو الانسب لكل السنوات
> 
> شكرا لك رووووووووعة و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


شكرا لمشاركتم
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائعه جدا
> 
> وشيك وكلها ذوووووق
> 
> شكرا جدا ليكم​​*


شكرا لمشاركتم
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> حلووووووووووووووين جداااااااااا
> 
> بس انا عجبنى الموف اكتر
> 
> ...


شكرا لمشاركتم
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*حلو اللون الارجوانى انا بحب
ثانكس ربنا موجود​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلو اللون الارجوانى انا بحب
> ثانكس ربنا موجود​*



شكرا لمشاركتم
 الرب يباركم
 سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 فبراير 2010)

*ميرررررسى كتيرررررر
رينا يعوضك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2010)

*الالوان حلوة كتير
خصوصا اما بيدخل فيه الاسود
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## gogocata (9 فبراير 2010)

فى منتهى الرقة والروعة اللة ينور عليك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ميرررررسى كتيرررررر
> رينا يعوضك​*


شكرا لمشاركتم
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *الالوان حلوة كتير
> خصوصا اما بيدخل فيه الاسود
> ميرسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكرا لمشاركتكم
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 فبراير 2010)

gogocata قال:


> فى منتهى الرقة والروعة اللة ينور عليك


شكرا لمشاركتكم
 الرب يباركم
 سلام المسيح معك


----------

